# What do you use for stitch markers?



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I like (need) stitch markers and I use lots of them. For the KAL shawls, I used inch wide ponytail holders in different colours. They worked great.

Now I'm knitting in lace weight and the pattern has filled all the space in my brain. I've seen little fancy stitcherydoos in the yarn store but I'm too cheap to buy any. I have also seen some fabulously artistic ones online.

What do you use to help you muddle thru a busy pattern?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I have some fancy ones and prefer them to anything else. My favorites are made by a local crafts person and have four ring markers with little colored stones, then a fifth marker that doubles as a row counter: it has six rings linked together with a bead on one of the end links. On row 1, you hook it through the first ring. When you come around again to row 2, you pick up the second ring in line, and so on. You can count up to six, perfect for most repeats, and even if you need to count to ten, you just go to six then to four (so long as you can read your knitting it is pretty obvious).

I haven't listed them in the shop yet I need to do that ... They are $12 a set but so worth it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I knit mostly with lace weight and sock weight yarn, up to worsted. I love the gold metal rings. They take up practically no room but are easy to see with most colors.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Like WIHH I use just about anything I can when I need them. I've used straws cut into rings, yarn scraps, safety pins, paper clips..... I mostly use these little 'o' type that are white and are in different sizes (they are my favorite right now). I have some fancy ones, for the most part I don't like them (wish I did). I find that where the rings come together they snag on my yarn and tear it up. I have some new fancy one I won in the TdF from WIHH that I haven't had a chance to try yet. I'm really hoping they don't snag.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I like these little gold rings I get at Walmart. They are actually things to make jewelry with. It comes in a packet of 3 sizes for $2. I toss the other 2 sizes and just keep the one. I think they are the perfect size.









I like these ones from knit picks because I can put them on the needle, or into a specific stitch.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I have to ask - what are stitch markers?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

In my altoid box of rings, I have everything from fancy jewelry to bread ties.

Frazzle, those markers you described sound wonderful!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I use the plain plastic rings most times, but I really love the plastic ones that look like safety pins because when I use dpns they're handy to use by just attaching them to the particular stitch. Heck, when I can't find mine I do use safety pins.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

frazzlehead said:


> I haven't listed them in the shop yet I need to do that ... They are $12 a set but so worth it.


Please let me know when you list this. Sounds like something I really need!


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

frazzlehead said:


> I have some fancy ones and prefer them to anything else. My favorites are made by a local crafts person and have four ring markers with little colored stones, then a fifth marker that doubles as a row counter: it has six rings linked together with a bead on one of the end links. On row 1, you hook it through the first ring. When you come around again to row 2, you pick up the second ring in line, and so on. You can count up to six, perfect for most repeats, and even if you need to count to ten, you just go to six then to four (so long as you can read your knitting it is pretty obvious).
> 
> I haven't listed them in the shop yet I need to do that ... They are $12 a set but so worth it.


I'd like to see this. I did the same thing when I knit my market bag, but mine was made out of a long doubled over strand of yarn with strategically tied knots. I thought it was so clever when the knitting teacher whipped it up for me.:bouncy:

Yes, I'm easily amused......


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

For knitting I have some fancy markers that I love! But I also have the inexpensive plastic ring markers from craft stores. They're handy to have as extras. I've also used metal washers in a pinch and even small safety pins.

For crochet, I honestly prefer using short lengths of yarn, and always have.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When I am knitting with something that may fall off the needles I use a strand of colored yarn that gets woven into the fabric. Just put it in the back for a few rows, then put it in the front for a few rows.


----------

